# Peanut, photobomb and some other pics from the past week :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Took some random pics off and on this week, nothing spectacular, but thought I'd share 

I call this the 'Goatie photobomb' lol doeling was racing towards me, then from out of nowhere another face appeared.. lol 









Mr. Photobomber himself









Cisco and SP's doeling <eventually she'll have a name lol>









I keep looking at this picture and saying 'That is NOT Peanut' lol ---> 3rd from left that looks so big. She's little for her age, we call her midget LOL So this picture makes me laugh! L to R: Pandora, Caramel, Peanut, SP <Peanut's mom>, and Star on the other side of the feeder









Song 'I feel good' plays in my head when I see this youngster playing! <Wysteria's doeling>









Baby kisses - Wysteria's 2 week old twins. 









Goatie Kung Fu!









Today we had about 4 inches of snow - first real snow for us this season. Peanut is our 9mo spoiled rotten baby, she was a triplet runt and the only bottle baby we've ever had. She's short/small for her age IMO, but we just adore her.
So today was also her first real snow and we had fun, she raced and followed me all over the yard, we had a blast, then she played with my oldest 2 kids.

Yes, her personality matches the same goofy expression on her face!


















She kept sticking out her tongue!




























She's determined!!!









This picture makes me laugh!!!!









Don't crash into Star!!!









Pandora and Peanut <Pandy is 4 months older and raised Peanut>. Doesn't Peanut look like a dorky fuzzball? haha, I just love her goofy face and personality!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute! always love your pictures!!! kung-fu goatie is my favourite!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all are just way too cute. Looks like they are loving life too.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So many great pictures! I do have to agree that the goatie kung-fu is my favorite!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Love your pictures! Especially the pics of peanut!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love your pictures! So neat!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe such beauties. thx for posting


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are spectacular!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Best pics ever!!!!!!


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

Love the photos they are adorable


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow they are great pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics, everyone is looking great.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pictures Candice! They made my night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nothing spectacular, pfft!  They're fantastic, I'm so jealous!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Grate pictures!!! 
Kung fu is adorable but I think the photo bomber is my favorite


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Do those goats have blue eyes???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Peanut is SO adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know how you get those amazing shots!!?!!! Love the goat Kung fu


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I like Cisco and SP's doelings pic the best 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

